# دورة قريبا ..... في الطاقة الهيدروجينية سنبدأ بداية أغسطس ان شاء الله



## م.محمد الكردي (22 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
كثرت المواضيع في مجال الطاقة الهيدروجينية ..... ونظرا لأهمية الموضوع​ 
ولان المواضيع غير متسلسلة بطريقة تضمن فهمها والاندماج في فكرتها .... قررت أن أتفرغ​ 
للموضوع بطرح فكرة دورة مكثفة في مجالها ....​ 
سأختار بعض الاعضاء المتميزين بكثرة المواضيع في هذا المجال ...​ 
ونبدأ بصياغة دورة مركزة ومكثفة حول الطاقة الهيدورجينية تشمل كل تطبيقاتها ....​ 
تابعونا قريبا ان شاء الله ......................​ 
م.محمد الكردي :20:​


----------



## civil_gehad (22 يوليو 2009)

الله الله على الشغل الجامد 
ربنا يوفقكوا لما فيه الخيرلامه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وفققكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## م شريفة (22 يوليو 2009)

الفكرة رائعة
ويا ريت تتحقق


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يوليو 2009)

الأخ المهندس محمد الكردي 
وفقك الله وأعانك
وجزاك خير الجزاء .


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء د. محمد 
وانا في انتظار المزيد 
وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا
ووفقك الله واعانكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 يوليو 2009)

فكرة ممتازة ورائعة 

لان القراء يعتقدون عند قراءة موضوعات طاقة المستقبل الهيدروجين يعتقدون انها طريقة واحدة وهذا خطاء كبير والتباس عليهم 

فمثلا عند الحديث عن الحديث عن سيارة تسير بالهيدروجين يعتقدون انها كلها طريقة واحدة 

ولكنها فى الواقع العلمى والعملى تزيد عن 5 نعم خمس طرق مختلفة تماما للحصول على تلك الطاقة 

فنتمنى ان تكون خطوة فى سبيل تييسر فهم منظومة وقود الماء وطاقته المتجددة اللتى لاتنفذ


----------



## سعيد جاموس (22 يوليو 2009)

الحمد لله ان بيننا الناشطون من المهندسين !!!
ارجو التاكيد عل بساطة ووضوح الصياغة بالعربية فعملكم كنز لمن يقدر على قراءته وفهمه ، فهو القادر على تطبيقه !!! فان لم يكن بالعربية ، فتكون ساقيا لزرع غيرك !!!
عندما تجد وجوب وجود النص الغير عربي ، وجب وجوده بجانب النص العربي وليس منفردا !!!
ان صياغة العلم باللغة الام تزيد القدرة على استيعابه باقل وقت وافل جهد !!!
لكم اجمل التحيات


----------



## مهندسة توتا (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من علمة


----------



## ابن العميد (22 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل وشكلي هشترك معاكم فيه


----------



## رُدهات (22 يوليو 2009)

كل الشكر لكم على هذه الجهود الكبيرة والمعلومات القيمة التي سوف تقدمونها 


وكلنا ننتظر بشغف بدء هذه الدورة 


كل التوفيق للجميع : )


----------



## دنيا العجائب (22 يوليو 2009)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم أخي الكريم/ م. محمد الكردي، على هذه الهمة العالية... ونسال الله العلي القدير أن يجعل مبادرتكم هذه في ميزان حسناتكم.


----------



## محسن 9 (22 يوليو 2009)

كل الشكر لك اخي محمد مجهود وأراء رائعة ويجب على الجميع دعم المواضيع المميزة وإلى الامام والله الموفق 
يد بيد ويد الله مع الجماعة


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (22 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة وأعانك على الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (22 يوليو 2009)

وفقكم الله لما فيه الخير - وجزاكم الله خيرا ونفعكم


----------



## سامر الشيخ مرعي (22 يوليو 2009)

*الأخ المهندس محمد الكردي 
وفقك الله واعتربني من الداعمين لك في مشروعك الجديد والله الموفق.*​


----------



## نور الجزائرية (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته

عمل ممتاز إذا اصبح على أرض الواقع

ندعو الله ان يجعل هذا العمل مفخرة للإسلام و المسلمين بما سيقدمه من نتائج إيجابية .

و وفقكم الله لما يحب و يرضى .


----------



## هنو هيمة (22 يوليو 2009)

ماشاء الله عليك وعلى افكارك يا بشمهندس يا رب ينتفع الجميع بعلمك ويا رب اجد فى مجال هندسة الكمبيوتر والشبكات وهو مجالى من يمد يد للجميع مثلك الله الموفق والمستعان


----------



## إسلام علي (22 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وإلى الأمام


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (22 يوليو 2009)

الى الأمام افكار رائعة ومفيدة وننتظر قريبا


----------



## جوهرة المحيط (22 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع 
وسنترقب المزيد هن شاء الله


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (22 يوليو 2009)

_ السلام عليكم _
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء د. محمد *
*وانا في انتظار المزيد *
*وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه*​


----------



## mohammadjaber (22 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

انا مهندس ميكانيكي و لكن لا امانع ان اتسهم معاك


----------



## سيدي بلعباس (22 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله

الله يسهل*..آمين..آمين..آمين*


----------



## mahmoud abdel hadi (22 يوليو 2009)

جهود مشكورة وبالتوفيق للجميع إن شاء الله


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 يوليو 2009)

موضوع مبشر ويستحق المتابعة ، فعلي بركة الله .


----------



## romio1 (22 يوليو 2009)

اتمنى هالدوره تجي بسرعه اكون شاكرلك


----------



## menwacy (22 يوليو 2009)

بالتوفيق وعلى بركة الله


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (23 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع جميل جدا وبتوفيق الله


----------



## جورجيت81 (23 يوليو 2009)

استعمال الطاقة الهيدروجينية البديلة ضروري للبيئة ولكن أتمنى التوسع في قواعد الأمن والسلامة في استعماله .


----------



## Ind. Engineer (23 يوليو 2009)

انا متشوق لهذه الدورة ومنتظرها بشغف ارجو أن لاتتاخر ...
 وفقكم الله ..


----------



## duosrl (23 يوليو 2009)

*بالتوفيق انشاء الله والى الامام*


----------



## mams (23 يوليو 2009)

باراك الله فيك وسدد خطاك الى الخير/////////امين امين


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (23 يوليو 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء انا عندي معمل هندسي وجاهز لتنفيذ اي نموذج مجانا غايته اثراء الموقع وانا انتظر الرد من الاخ المشرف على بريدي الخاص وشكر


----------



## اراس الكردي (23 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
ووفقك في هذا الامر الهام لكل المهندسين
سنكون في انتظار الدورة


----------



## Faresmuradagha (23 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك على هذه الفكرة


----------



## mbakir88 (23 يوليو 2009)

الله معكم يا شباب 
وخلينا ناخد فكره معاكم عنها


----------



## aboudsoft (23 يوليو 2009)

الحمد لله 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## aminabdulhady (23 يوليو 2009)

*اسمي مكتوب ؟؟ طيب..........................*

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
رجاء تكتبوا اسمي في هذه الدورة


----------



## pery (23 يوليو 2009)

يارب يزيدكم من علمه ويبارك لكم


----------



## REACTOR (23 يوليو 2009)

بالتوفيق .... و المستقبل للطاقة المتجددة فعلا


----------



## محرم بك (23 يوليو 2009)

*الطاقة الهيدروجينية*

موضوع جيد والله الموفق لما فيه الخير.
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مشتاق هادي (24 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع جيد جدا ً ولكن ياريت مايقتصر بحث الطاقة المتجددة على الطاقة الهيدروجينية فحسب بل بجميع أنواع الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة . كما أحيي الأخ سعيد جاموس على مشاركته . وتحياتي لك يا م. محمد الكردي ..


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 يوليو 2009)

مشتاق هادي قال:


> الموضوع جيد جدا ً ولكن ياريت مايقتصر بحث الطاقة المتجددة على الطاقة الهيدروجينية فحسب بل بجميع أنواع الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة . كما أحيي الأخ سعيد جاموس على مشاركته . وتحياتي لك يا م. محمد الكردي ..


 


أخي مشتاق هناك دورات سابقة قديمة راجع فهرس قسم الطاقة المتجددة ..

شكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (24 يوليو 2009)

من أفظل ألى الفظل واتمنى نجاح باهر انشاء الله


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (24 يوليو 2009)

با التوفيق والله يعين على الرموز الكميائيه . وشكراً مهندس محمد على جدول الكمياء ايام الدراسه ومجهودك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (25 يوليو 2009)

الطاقه الاهائله الغريبه والتى يجب ان يمتلكها العرب


----------



## eng.firas (25 يوليو 2009)

بتوفيق الله لما فيه الخير, 
بارك الله فيكم لطرح مثل هذه المواضيع الرائعة....


----------



## odwan (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم 
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## kahrbjya (25 يوليو 2009)

فكرة جميلة ورائعة وجميلة وانشاء الله الجميع بستفيد منها


----------



## amr m hassanin (25 يوليو 2009)

على بركة الله ... تهانينا بإفتتاح القسم
مبارك والى أمام


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (25 يوليو 2009)

فكرة ممتازة
وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم
لما فيه خير الأخوة


----------



## التواتي (25 يوليو 2009)

وفقكم الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## حسام الحسني (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وزاد من امثالكم


----------



## m.adel (25 يوليو 2009)

اعتقد ان المانيا سوف تبدا فى انتاج الطاقة الاندماجية فى عام 2018 بتشيد اضخم مفاعل اندماجى فى العالم ياترى اية معلومتنا عن التفاعل الاندماجى


----------



## راكين-هندسة (25 يوليو 2009)

زادكم الله في العلم درجات ووفقكم جميعا


----------



## تولين (25 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا*

بالتوفيق وانشاءاله الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## تولين (25 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا*

بالتوفيق وانشاءالله الاستفادة للجميع


----------



## حسام عبدالله (26 يوليو 2009)

جهد رائع ومشكور 
وفقكم الله لما فية خير هذة الامه


----------



## المغيره احمد (26 يوليو 2009)

الموضوع رائع جـــــــــدا


----------



## سمير شربك (26 يوليو 2009)

ساتابع معكم لحظة بلحظة انشاء الله


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (26 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 

ونحن في أنتظار الدوره

http://liveislam.net/ موقع للبث المباشر لدورس العلم الشرعي من مساجد الله
www.hotaybah.com موقع الشيخ احمد حطيبه - مسجد نور الاسلام الاسكندريه مصر
www.salafvoice.com موقع صوت السلف
http://www.anasalafy.com/ موقع انا سلفي 
http://www.albasira.net/cms/index.php موقع البصيره باشراف الشيخ احمد النقيب 
http://www.waheedbaly.com/index.htm موقع الشيخ وحيد عبد السلام بالي  
www.al-fath.net موقع الشيخ سعيد عبد العظيم - مسجد الفتح - مصطفي كامل الاسكندريه 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/ موقع ملتقي اهل الحديث 
www.islamspirit.com موقع روح الاسلام - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
www.almeshkat.net شبكه مشكاه الاسلاميه - كل ما يبحث عنه طالب العلم من كتب ومراجع
http://www.islamgarden.com/ موقع حديقه الاسلام للمرئيات والصوتيات الاسلاميه
http://www.rabania.com/media/  موقع المدرسه الربانيه للمرئيات الأسلاميه
www.way2allah.com  موقع الطريق الي الله
http://www.waqfeya.com/ موقع المكتبه الوقفيه للكتب المصوره
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهٌِ.
عن أبي قتادة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم سئل عن صوم يوم الإثنين فقال: ذلك يوم ولدت فيه، ويوم بعثت أو أنزل عليّ فيه رواه مُسلِمٌ.
وعن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ عن رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال: تعرض الأعمال يوم الإثنين والخميس فأحب أن يعرض عملي وأنا صائم رواه التِّرمِذِيُّ وَقَالَ حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ. ورَوَاهُ مُسلِمٌ بغير ذكر الصوم.
- عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال: أوصاني خليلي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم بثلاث: صيام ثلاثة أيام من كل شهر، وركعتي الضحى وأن أوتر قبل أن أنام. مُتَّفّقٌ عَلَيهِ.
عن أبي هريرة رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ قال، قال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن: سبحان اللَّه وبحمده، سبحان اللَّه العظيم متفق عَلَيهِ
"ربي رضيت بك رباً وبالاسلام ديناً وبسيدنا محمد نبياً ورسولاً"
ربي ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحداً من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك, لك الحمد ولك الشكر


----------



## محمد وجيه الظاظا (27 يوليو 2009)

حياكم الله وموضوع اكتر من رائع حيا الله جهودكم الجبارة


----------



## حاتم العوكلي (27 يوليو 2009)

هذا الموضوع مهم جدا لأنه يتعرض الي مشكلة خطيرة سيطال أثرها العالم بأكمله ألا وهي مشكلة الحفاط على البيئة وإيجاد مصار بديلة ونظيفة للطاقة وإنشاء هذه المجلة هو خطوة في هذا الاتجاه


----------



## هبة السماء (27 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي المهندس على هذه المشاركة
ونتمنى النجاح


----------



## امير محمود (27 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ولكن نرجو الفائده الاكثر مع مراعاه الاولويات فى تقديم المواضيع .


----------



## magdygamal_8 (27 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم الى مزيد من التقدم


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (27 يوليو 2009)

وفقك الله 
ياستاذ محمد وجزاك الله كل خير علي مجهودك الرائع


----------



## nst1 (27 يوليو 2009)

وفقكم الله وزاد في ميزان حسناتكم بالفعل افكاركم ومواضيعكم تجذب الاهتمام


----------



## al.asmar (28 يوليو 2009)

الله يوفقكم لاسعاد المسلمين والبشر جمعاء


----------



## osame (28 يوليو 2009)

سلام علیکم
متی تبداءانا متشوق لهذه دورة


----------



## امبراطورالهندسة (28 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بيكم واتمنى لكم الموفقية والنجاح على هذا العمل الرائع...


----------



## وليد المهندس 777 (28 يوليو 2009)

وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (29 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وللأمام


----------



## osame (29 يوليو 2009)

یآ اخ نحب بشوق ان نشارک


----------



## سرجيو راموس (29 يوليو 2009)

_موضوع جدا جميل بالتوفيق_


----------



## إستشاري (30 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع كبير وجميل ...موفقين أن شاء الله ​


----------



## عزت محروس (31 يوليو 2009)

نحن بامس الحاجة لمثل هذة المواضيع
فجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## وبك استجير (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .انا خريجة هندسة طاقة متجددة وأريد المشاركة في موضوع يخص الطاقات المتجددة ....والمشاركة بما لدي من معلومات بسيطة عن الطاقة الشمسية وطاقة الرياح ......وأشجع على هذه الفكرة لما واجهته من صعوبات أثناء عملي في مشروع التخرج ...ولكن انا لا اعرف عن طريقة ارفاق الملفات


----------



## وبك استجير (31 يوليو 2009)

والله ياريت لان المعلومات كتير قليلة في هذا المجال


----------



## mohnd_572 (31 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أنا مهندس بيئة ومهتم بموضوع الطاقة البديلة 
أين هذه الدورة (مكانها)وكيف يمكن المشاركة بها
هل يمكن توضيح الأمر أكثر وما المقابل المادي للحصول على المعلومات إن استعصى علي حضور الدورة 
مع كل المحبة والأحترام


----------



## eng_royida (31 يوليو 2009)

باركـ الله بكم


وجزيتم خيرا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## jouini87 (1 أغسطس 2009)

[font=&quot]سيكون الهيدروجين بحق الوقود الأبدي الذي لا ينفد مع مر العصور، كما أنه العنصر الوحيد الذي لا ينتج عند احتراقه أي انبعاثات ضارة للبيئة، بل إن الانبعاثات الصادرة عنه هي كل ما نسعى إليه مثل الكهرباء أو الحرارة أو الماء النقي! إننا على أعتاب انقلاب اقتصادي وسياسي جديد قوامه الهيدروجين، انقلاب سيحدث تغييرا جذريا في طبيعة الأسواق المالية والظروف السياسية والاجتماعية، تماما مثلما فعل الفحم والبخارعند بداية عصر الصناعة[/font][font=&quot].[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]وفي ظل الثورة الهيدروجينية، سيكون مصدر الطاقة بمثابة المستهلك والمنتج في آن واحد، بمعنى آخر، عندما يقوم ملايين المستهلكين بتوصيل خلايا الوقود لديهم بشبكات الطاقة الهيدروجينية المحلية أو الإقليمية أو الدولية، يبدأ الطرفان المستهلك والشبكة المشاركة في الطاقة من خلال إنشاء شكل جديد من التوليد والاستخدام اللامركزيين لمصادر الطاقة، إن المستقبل يحمل بين طياته ثورة اقتصادية واجتماعية هائلة يشترك فيها جميع الأفراد والهيئات في عملية استهلاك وإنتاج وبيع الطاقة الهيدروجينية، وإن صح التعبير ستحقق ثورة الهيدروجين مفهوم «الطاقة الديمقراطية[/font][font=&quot]». [/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]ولنأخذ مثالا عمليا يوضح لنا حيوية تلك المعادلة، فعندما يصبح لديك سيارة تعمل بخلايا الوقود فأنت بالتأكيد تمتلك محطة كهرباء متنقلة تستطيع توليد25 كيلو واط من الكهرباء، ودعنا نتخيل ما سيحدث في المستقبل القريب عندما تذهب إلى العمل بواسطة سيارتك المجهزة بالخلايا الهيدروجينية، فبدلا من تركها بساحة الانتظار مهدرا للوقت والمكان بدون فائدة، ما عليك إلا توصيلها بمخرج الغاز الطبيعي الموجودة بالمبنى، [/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]وعند انتهاء الدوام تستقل سيارتك بعد شحنها وهي محملة بحوالي 25 كيلو واط من الكهرباء التي تصلح لتشغيل السيارة أو لإضاءة أو تدفئة أي مكان آخر، وتشير الإحصائيات الحديثة أن السيارات تقف بأماكن الانتظار بدون حركة لأكثر من [/font][font=&quot]96% [/font][font=&quot]من إجمالي الوقت، وبالتالي يمكن الاستفادة القصوى من هذا الوقت الضائع في شحن السيارات بالطاقة الهيدروجينية وتحقيق الأرباح أيضا[/font]


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (4 أغسطس 2009)

الدورة بدأت على الرابط التالي:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146886.html


----------

